# Ducatiboys Red Ale



## Ducatiboy stu (22/11/07)

SJW...Here it is

Pillar Red

Batch Size (L): 22.00 
Total Grain (kg): 4.88
Anticipated OG: 1.055 
Anticipated EBC: 47.4
Anticipated IBU: 29.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 79 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


% Amount Name 
---------------------------------------------------
82.1 4.00 kg. BB Ale Malt 
13.3 0.65 kg. Weyermann Carared 
4.1 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma 
0.5 0.02 kg. JWM Roast Barley 




Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. EKG Pellet 6.20 25.2 60 min.
16.00 g. EKG Pellet 6.20 4.5 20 min.


----------



## Kai (22/11/07)

How red is it?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/11/07)

Fluro Pink :lol:


----------



## SJW (23/11/07)

Lock it in Eddy!

Thanks mate


----------



## Steve (23/11/07)

Thanks....you just helped me make up my mind for my brew day this weekend. Sounds nice n simple :beer: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## SJW (23/11/07)

I might change the Roast Barley for a little Melanoidin. I dont want this to be to dark. What yeast would be better, Nottingham or US-56?

Steve


----------



## Steve (23/11/07)

SJW said:


> What yeast would be better, Nottingham or US-56?



Either really US56, SO4 or Nottingham.....im using my favourite Nottingham.

Cheers
Steve

Edit.....20gms of Roast wont make it dark at all.


----------



## SJW (23/11/07)

Its great stuff.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/11/07)

Stick with the Roast Barley, may be back it of to 15gms..it needs it for the flavour and colour...Melanoiden is way to light as a substitute...but add it anyway as wont do any harm

Its not actually that dark at all...about the colour of Kilkeny

My Red Ale is made with US 56....but Nottingham would work


Idealy Wyeast 1728 would be the bees knees


----------



## Tony (23/11/07)

Im with stu on this one. leave the RB in there. MElanoiden is ment to be used in much large amounts and isnt a specialty malt that will make any dierence in the 50g mark.

Beore you posted your recipe i had a iddle around im promash and came up with a recipe with your ramounts o carared and caraaroma, ale malt base and 0.5% chocolate malt. 1.055 and 30 IBU using challenger to bitter with a bit at 10 min to go.

scary stu when i say yours posted. Its almost identical.

Great minds think alike.

you and your scottich ale yeast....... it is nice though. may have to get a vial and do some nice scottich 80/- this comming winter.

cheers


----------



## Steve (4/12/07)

I brewed this on 24 November. Didnt have enough carared or caraaroma. This is what I came up with and its bloody beautiful. A bit hoppier that Stus (just how I like em).

4kg BB Ale
500gms Carared
500gms Caramunich II
160gms Caraaroma
20gms Roasted Malt

16gms Fuggles @ 60 mins
14gms Northern Brewer @ 60 mins
25gms Styrian Goldings @ 20 mins
10gms Fuggles @ 10 mins + 1 Whirlfloc
25gms Fuggles @ 0 mins

Nottingham Ale yeast

Mashed at 67 for 60 mins

No chilled overnight.

Kegged 2 December
Gassed 3 December
Drinking 4 December

Bloody beautiful. Cheers Stu for the inspiration.
Steve


----------



## Steve (4/12/07)

here he is. Red eh?


----------



## SJW (5/12/07)

Thats great Steve. Go the red. How did it taste? What IBU's did u end up with? and OG and FG?


----------



## Steve (5/12/07)

SJW said:


> Thats great Steve. Go the red. How did it taste? What IBU's did u end up with? and OG and FG?




OG was only 1044  
IBU's no frigging idea - its bloody hoppy. To be honest I was half pissed by the time I got to the boil and kinda threw my original hop schedule out the window and upped it a bit! As you do  
Taste - its still obviously very green, but its bloody nice. It probably wont get a chance to mature.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/12/07)

Red Ales need to be malty, not hoppy

I would not put any additions after 20mins, and I would be keeping them down to approx 50-60% IBU/SG ratio...you want to smell/taste that honey/caramel and have a nice mild bitter finish

A Red ale is almost opposite to an English bitter....malty, not bitter...


----------



## SimoB (2/6/14)

going to make this one thanks stu


----------



## The Village Idiot (2/6/14)

A mate wanted a Kilkennyish beer so I did this one Saturday, used what I had to get the colour and looked the goods into the fermenter.

Kill Kenny
Irish Red Ale
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.300
Total Hops (g): 42.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 16.0 (EBC): 31.5
Bitterness (IBU): 22.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 66
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
Grain Bill
----------------
2.800 kg Briess Ashburne Mild (52.83%)
2.000 kg Ale Malt (JWM Trad) (37.74%)
0.300 kg Caramunich II (5.66%)
0.100 kg Carapils (1.89%)
0.050 kg Chocolate (Grants) (0.94%)
0.050 kg Roasted Barley (Simpsons) (0.94%)
Hop Bill
----------------
27.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
15.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Cube) (0.7 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/6/14)

SimoB said:


> going to make this one thanks stu


Enjoy it.. Its a ripper. If you can get w1728 it will be even better.


----------



## SimoB (2/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Enjoy it.. Its a ripper. If you can get w1728 it will be even better.


OK , I'll hunt it down. I was going to use irish ale by white labs but I'll try that instead.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/6/14)

Irish would work just as well.


----------



## GuyQLD (2/6/14)

I laughed at the comments about 20g of RB not making much difference. My red uses similar grain bill and 50g and it's twice as dark. A little goes a long way.


----------



## hwall95 (1/7/14)

Bump..

Just wondering, for an extract version (LDME for craftbrewer), would anyone reccommend keeping the current use of carared and caraaroma, or dropping it? I would love to get a real malty beer but scared of over doing the crystal malt.

Cheers


----------



## Ninegrain (1/7/14)

I had a brew session last week and didnt use anywhere near us much Caraaroma as you...700g + 200g of Carared in a 45L batch.

I hope I at least get a glimmer of red 

Looking at the full strength 8l IPA cube I seperated off though it looks like a winner, the rest was diluted to make 2x23L batches with different cube hobs so not holding much hope for the lighter colour they are showing atm.

Dry hopping tomorrow then chilling and into kegs next week. The batch was split so I have an American 'Amber' Ale cube hopped with ~80g of Glacier and a touch of Hallertau, an American (Red?) Pale Ale with a 80g Cascade and a hit of Summer hops cube hopped as well...all being dry hopped with the remaining hops left over in the packs, at least 20g per vessel.

Anyway, moral of the story is: I should of done a search for how much colour X-amount of Caraaroma will provide...


----------



## Ninegrain (1/7/14)

hwall95 said:


> Bump..
> 
> Just wondering, for an extract version (LDME for craftbrewer), would anyone reccommend keeping the current use of carared and caraaroma, or dropping it? I would love to get a real malty beer but scared of over doing the crystal malt.
> 
> Cheers



Looking at their recipes I wouldnt be afraid mate. But to be sure, and if you love hops, then making sure you have a balanced beer, IBU wise, would be the go. Dry hopping is always the go in my book, unless you are attempting to make a style which specifically calls for restraint in that regard. HTH


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/14)

Just replace the ale malt with extract and then steep the other grains.

Boil your hops with some of the malt extract.


----------



## hwall95 (1/7/14)

Okay cheers guys, just double checking as I've heard some people lower spec. grain usuage when converting from AG to Extract. I kept my BU/GU around 0.39, as most of the guidelines and recipes I've come across is between 0.35 to 0.45 so I thought I'd go for midground to play it safe for my first attempt at this style. I'm not sure if I'll dry hop as I would rather have malty armoma rather then hoppy in this one. Will repost in the future to share how it goes


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/14)

Scottish Red Ales are ment to be malty with only a hint of bitternes. Dry hopping wouldnt really work as it wont have the background bitterness to balance it.


----------



## Ninegrain (1/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Scottish Red Ales are ment to be malty with only a hint of bitternes. Dry hopping wouldnt really work as it wont have the background bitterness to balance it.


 Yeah fair enough. Thats what I was getting at in my last post. In my case I wasnt following that style, just aiming for a red coloured ale, which I may or may not achieve with the bill I used. I will have to have a go at the proper style though, as I have never tried a Scottish red or many UK style beers/ales at all to be honest. I'm a sucker for those potent American hops...


----------



## hwall95 (25/7/14)

Update: This turned out great Ducatiboy, cheers for the recipe! Even though its only been bottled for 9 days its tasting fantastic.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/7/14)

Ninegrain said:


> Yeah fair enough. Thats what I was getting at in my last post. In my case I wasnt following that style, just aiming for a red coloured ale, which I may or may not achieve with the bill I used. I will have to have a go at the proper style though, as I have never tried a Scottish red or many UK style beers/ales at all to be honest. I'm a sucker for those potent American hops...


Scotish Red Ales are the opposite to hopped ales.

You get to taste the base and crystals a lot more.

They are as addictive as hoppy ales....


----------



## dcan6303 (14/8/14)

I brewed a fairly traditional Irish Red a couple of moths ago using WLP004, Fuggles & EKG. I like it, but it's maybe a little mild for me. I have the harvested Irish Ale yeast in my fridge that i need to use up, and I thought rather than brew the same beer again i might muck with the recipe a bit.

Thinking about making it a lighter copper red, and throwing in some cascade, so its more on its way to an India Red Ale. Any opinions on the recipe below? Anything wrong with the grain bill? Will the cascade go OK with the english hops?

Appreciate any feedback.

Dave


*Batch Size: *[SIZE=11pt]23.00 l[/SIZE]
*Style:* Irish Red Ale (9D)
*Boil Size: *33.08 l
*Style Guide:* BJCP 2008
*Color:* 26.8 EBC
*Equipment:* Electric Urn (10 Gal/40 L) - BIAB
*Bitterness:* 33.7 IBUs
*Boil Time:* 60 min
*Est OG:* 1.047 (11.5° P)
*Mash Profile:* 90min BIAB with mash out
*Est FG:* 1.012 SG (3.0° P)
*Fermentation:* 3 weeks
*ABV:* 4.6% 

Ingredients
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)
500.0 g Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) 
300.0 g Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC)
120.0 g Toasted Malt (53.2 EBC)
20.0 g Fuggles [4.5%] - Boil 45 min
20.0 g Goldings, East Kent [5.0%] - Boil 45 min 
20.0 g Fuggles [4.5%] - Boil 15 min
20.0 g Goldings, East Kent [5.0%] - Boil 15 min
20.0 g Cascade [5.5%] - Boil 15 min
0.50 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10 min)
20.0 g Cascade [5.5%] - Cube hop
1 pkgs Irish Ale Yeast (White Labs #WLP004)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/8/14)

I would still go a little bit of RB. You can go from amber -to- copper-to- red just by changing the amount


----------

